
How to be Charming - blader
http://briankim.net/blog/2006/08/how-to-be-charming/
======
mattjaynes
Cheesy?: Yes

Useful?: Yeah

Should more programmers learn these fluffy skills?: Too obvious to answer ;)

------
ivan
Many charming guys are here at YC too IMHO.

------
jamongkad
Shmooze lessons for Hackers :-) love it!

